# Hi Everyone!



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

It seems like october 31st here all the time, so Happy Halloween everyone! :jol: 
I have been making props and doing makeup for around 18 years now. As a kid one of the greatest memories was going to haunts and dressing up for trick or treating. One of my favorite times of the year is the fall, orange rotting leaves, twisted bare branches, carved pumpkins. Every Halloween I still get that excited feeling I did as a kid. Hi to everyone here!


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Glad to have you here, any chance you have pictures to share?


----------



## ScareShack (May 26, 2006)

welcome monkey, u will like this place for sure.


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Welcome to the forum Undead.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Welcome to the forum. Yes, yes, we like pictures.


----------



## Ghostess (Aug 21, 2005)

Howdy! Welcome to the fun!


----------



## dave the dead (Jan 31, 2007)

Hey, that was a nice little bit of descriptive writing! Other than the fact that it's 90 degrees outside, you really took me there! Welcome to HauntForum.


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Hi ya Undead!!!!!! We love pics... and videos  bring em on!!! cant wait to see some of your props and makeup jobs....


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Welcome UVM. Sounds like you'll fit right in here.


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Howdy and Welcome
Happy Halloween to you too


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

WOW! Thanks for the big welcome, I don't think I've ever had so many replies so fast. I have pics but where would the best place to post them be? Here on my thread or in the applicable sections eg: costumes, makeup, props.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all, I tried posting a tutorial on safe and inexpensive prop building but I was only allowed 5 images (my how-to needs 16) is that because I'm a newbie? How can I post this with all the info? Also i posted this Tut on another forum is it alright to post it here? It is mine not someone elses, I read the rules here but I could not find anything specific on this. Anyone?


----------



## One of the Devils Rejects (Jul 16, 2006)

A very haunting welcome, undead. Try posting them in Photobucket as an album and putting blogs with the pics. Then you can just put the link on this site for all to see.


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

hello & welcome


----------



## dflowers2 (Mar 5, 2007)

Welcome to the monkey!


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Hey all, again thanks for the welcome. 
One of the Devil's rejects- I tried your idea, but in my photobucket account if I move the pics from my current album to a new one, all the links to the other forums will be severed ruining my previous demos on other sites. The pics are long gone off my hard drive and only exist in my photobucket account so it's not just a simple matter of re-uploading them. I could add a link to another site in the links sections I guess, but I thought a nice tutorial here would be better, I'll see if I can trim some pics unless anyone has better ideas.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Once you're in, you can never get out. Welcome.


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

HalloweenZombie said:


> Once you're in, you can never get out. Welcome.


Just like "Hotel California"! 
Ummmmm has anyone seen the door outa here? 

p.s. I edited my demo and posted it in the tutorial section for anyone who wants to see it. Hope it still makes sense. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?goto=newpost&t=7174


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Undeadvoodoomonkey said:


> Just like "Hotel California"!
> Ummmmm has anyone seen the door outa here?



I think I did once.....then again.....that was *8,168 posts ago! lol*


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Welcome Undeadvoodoomonkey!


----------



## playfx (Mar 10, 2007)

Welcome to the family Undeadvoodoomonkey, glad ya made it here.


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

welcome undeadvoodoomonkey
try copying and saving your pics to your computer off photobucket and then re up load them to a sep folder.. then you can put that folder link up
only 6 pics allowed per post you may have to do a few postings.
and puttin gthem in the different catagories will be good . 
hope to see your pics soon


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Photobucket just went down for maintenance but I did get to see some of your pics ..Awesome!!! hope you get alot of those up here.


----------



## Death's Door (Mar 22, 2006)

Hello and welcome to the forum!!!!


----------



## nicole (Aug 12, 2006)

welcome to the forum. any chance of some photos??


----------



## Undeadvoodoomonkey (Aug 4, 2007)

Thanks for the welcome, this place is like a friendly party! I posted some pics of my work here. http://hauntforum.com/showthread.php?t=7190


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Nice stuff UVM.


----------



## Ghoulbug (Apr 24, 2007)

Welcome undeadVM.....i think you're gonna like it here


----------

